# Guess the colour change



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Project 35 we're doing at the moment. First R35 colour change i'm aware of in Europe.... but what will it be ?!?


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

matte black or blue is my bet... anyway i think it's first but not last for sure


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Pink


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

Bayside blue i reckon

or pastel pink lol


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

gold or bayside blue?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

zele orange


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

The new Renaultsport paint - "Alien Green"!

D


----------



## TomTomGTA (May 13, 2008)

Bayside blue OR the new Spec-V "black"?

Do I get a free AccessPort if I'm right?


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Midnight Purple?
Would look ace imo.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

should just had in vinyled wrapped , far better than a full repaint , change the colour every year.

Seen loads of cars done in vinyl wrapped, look awesome without the hassle of painting.


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

i take it this is pre-primer coat ben? judging by the filler on the arch. 

so this opens up a plethora of colour coats... im going for zele orange or maybe lambo lime green? :chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I would have chosen some sort of Midnight Purple but then it might get confused with being a SpecV wannabe.

Matte black would be cool, but as already mentioned would be best done with a wrap.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

custom colour with no name, so no one wins an accessport hahahaha

I guess you could call it a burnt/blood orange.

These pics don't do it justice, really changes with light.


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

should I be honest? mmmm yes... ok don't like it, maybe in flesh when completed but for now...

anyway the painters work looks perfect


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

I can hear the comments now "Ooo look, a 350Z with a GTR bodykit".


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks like the 350z orange ben ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

honestly pics don't do it justice, really different in the flesh, has a flip effect in light. reserve judgment when seen in person


:flame:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

You should of done what Mark said Ben.

Got a full wrap of man utd

Mick.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Looking good so far I think .


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

m6beg said:


> You should of done what Mark said Ben.
> 
> Got a full wrap of man utd
> 
> Mick.



well we thought about it but decided wrap was a cheap charie option :chuckle:

as for manu option mmm thought man city was the 'in' club to support these days ?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> well we thought about it but decided wrap was a cheap charie option :chuckle:
> 
> as for manu option mmm thought man city was the 'in' club to support these days ?


So is that your own white car?!

Brave man, but I guess as the idea is to get it noticed and be unique, it's great.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

andreasgtr said:


> Midnight Purple?
> Would look ace imo.


I agree, but the proper R34/33/32 midnight purple:smokin:, not that new one!uke:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> So is that your own white car?!
> 
> Brave man, but I guess as the idea is to get it noticed and be unique, it's great.



no not mine a clients 35. Mine is still in pieces for coolers r&d

I would dearly love to colour change to Midnight Purple III or the Signal Auto R34 colour but a white car isn't the best starting point


----------



## blue62 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Looks like one of these!*

http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/1452/monaroinfernoblack.jpg


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*faster than light*

Ben who cares the colour it goes faster than light so nobody can see you


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I love the colour and would love to know the cost of it too!

BTW Ben, your comment over at NAGTROC is very unfair to everyone who posted in this thread....

http://www.nagtroc.org/forums/index.php?s=&showtopic=32393&view=findpost&p=445611


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks top, certainly not everyone's cup of tea , but at least it's a big effort to own something different from the mass.

Please post the final pics.


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

I looked at this colour this morning and wasn't too keen, however upon looking at it again it isn't that bad. It certainly is different compared to the standard array of colours, which makes me like this, in that sense. 

The paint job so far looks of high standard, I guess to fully judge it the Final pictures would be greatly appreciated. 

I rekon on the street this could look quite reputable, although some lighter coloured wheels would probably be more subtle. The colour seems close to the 350z but for some reason reminds me of a TVR in that colour.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> I love the colour and would love to know the cost of it too!
> 
> BTW Ben, your comment over at NAGTROC is very unfair to everyone who posted in this thread....
> 
> http://www.nagtroc.org/forums/index.php?s=&showtopic=32393&view=findpost&p=445611


Really? How about 'I can hear the comments now "Ooo look, a 350Z with a GTR bodykit".' the second comment made after the colour was revealed?

Plus the simple "I don't like it" and other jibes about wrapping it in football colours etc. 

I certainly wouldn't say the comments on this thread have been unanimously favourable!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i like the color very much. I'm looking forward to see the finished car.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Really? How about 'I can hear the comments now "Ooo look, a 350Z with a GTR bodykit".' the second comment made after the colour was revealed?
> 
> Plus the simple "I don't like it" and other jibes about wrapping it in football colours etc.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't say the comments on this thread have been unanimously favourable!


David, the comment "I can hear the comments now "Ooo look, a 350Z with a GTR bodykit" is the poster saying he expects these comments to come, not that he thinks it looks like a 350z.

The second post I read as a direct question asking whether the 350z colour has been used, again not implying it was a 350z.

I just felt Ben saying over at NAGTROC...

"I did same post on UK forum and got a few bitchy comments that it looks like a 350Z now "

was unfair to the many positive comments here.

My feeling was that whilst some folks may not appreciate the colour, they certainly appreciate the work involved.

Anyway, IMHO it looks great and the quality of the workmanship looks top drawer. 

Roll on the final pics.


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

i like it a lot  

reminds me a bit of the old top secret gold colour but this looks a deeper shade which i think is better !

bet it looks miles better when finished pic and in some sunlight !

just out of curiosity how much does a vinyl wrap cost for say a 32 GTR ?  and does the finished article look as good as proper paintwork ?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I had a quote for my R35 of between £1200 - £1500.

I'd be surprised if an R32 was much different in cost.

I think it's most folks opinion that a wrap will never look as good as quality paintwork. Matt wraps though look the nuts.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Stunning colour - and quality looks absolutely top notch...


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry to revive the old thread - But I was looking around on another forum and stumbled across this image:

http://www.james-lu.co.uk/Assets/Images/SR/fastAndFuriousDVDPromo_007.jpg

If i'm not mistaken that looks like the same colour of the car at the start of the thread, have you got any final pictures of it?

I think it looks Good now, under natural light!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm sure its the same car, I saw it by Selfridges earlier this evening.

I personally do not like the colour at all, but as said prior, the workmanship is spot on.
Anyone seen the chrome wrapping lurking about? There is an Aston Martin and a R8. As dodgy as it sounds, I've seen the R8 and it looks really good.
Again would not look good on a R35 unless there were quite a few body mods......imho.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Mel HKS said:


> I personally do not like the colour at all, but as said prior, the workmanship is spot on.


Saw it last night in Mayfair - decent finish but I think it looked better black too.

Philip


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

One thing that looks odd on this car is the front lip has been colour coded but the side skirts haven't?

I would have left the front spoiler dark grey.


----------



## pinn0025 (Sep 18, 2009)

I like the color, orange was a good choice. Great car, too! I'd do a lot of things to the man who owns that car...


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

pinn0025 said:


> I like the color, orange was a good choice. Great car, too! I'd do a lot of things to the man who owns that car...


by the kringe, best get me one then.:thumbsup:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

I like it,I really do.Fair play.


----------



## veilside combat (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Ben ..I think some carbon additions would suit this colour buddy ...It will look beter in the daylight too, My s14 was the same from inside to out side 

nice job 

Gaz


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Nas said:


> Sorry to revive the old thread - But I was looking around on another forum and stumbled across this image:
> 
> http://www.james-lu.co.uk/Assets/Images/SR/fastAndFuriousDVDPromo_007.jpg


That's the number plate on the car in YouTube - Clarkson's Thriller Nissan GTR.

It's not Jeremy's is it? Oh wait, no, it's not "thrilling" enough for him.


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

Not to piss on anyones fire coloured car but can any one explain, why this car's worth so much more then what i "personally" think it's worth and would u pay that much? dont care if JC sat in it, id rather sit on seat where Cheryl Cole sat meaning her R8 thats for sale! for that price anyway!

Nissan : ONE AND ONLY!! ORANGE/BRONZE GTR 690 BHP


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

TomTom said:


> Not to piss on anyones fire coloured car but can any one explain, why this car's worth so much more then what personally think it is and would u pay that much?
> 
> Nissan : ONE AND ONLY!! ORANGE/BRONZE GTR 690 BHP


That's even better than the £65k matt black wrapped one from a few weeks ago!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Maybe he thinks the paint job was painted from gold?

Either way that looks a worse/cheaper version of the Zele(?) lambo orange R35 which in my opinion is absolutly gorgeous


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Insane price! What engine mods does it have Ben?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

oh dear


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

Ben is that,

"oh dear someone seen it for sale" or 
"oh dear he's selling it already" or 
"oh dear look at that PRICE" or 
"oh dear....................


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

its oh dear the price

I hadn't seen the ad before.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

seems a tad.......


_optimistic....?_


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

So what engine mods has he got to make him claim 690hp?


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh dear indeed!!

Ridiculous. Perhaps there is someone out there who cannot figure out how to buy a grey import in the same section
On pistonheads (47k approx), get a wrap or respray (2k approx) engine mods/ecu flash (5k approx).
What's that 54k? You could actually buy a uk spec and do it for cheaper.

I am liking the price of good modified R33's though!! Lol


----------

